# Hilfe für Einsteiger, Cube Access WLS SL vs. Bulls Aminga



## Iff (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir nachdem ich öfters schon in Urlauben gefahren bin ein Mountainbike zulegen. Fahren möchte ich damit Feldwege und Straßen, es soll aber auch mal etwas härtere Verhältnisse abkönnen. Habe ein Hardtail ins Auge gefasst und möchte um die 1000 Euro ausgeben. Ich selbst bin 1,63m groß, 55kg.

Näher betrachtet habe ich nun sowohl das Bulls Aminga als auch das Cube Access WLS SL. Ich möchte das Rad auf jeden Fall bei einem Händler kaufen und nicht im Internet bestellen. Für Fährräder von Cube hätte ich einen kleinen persönlichen Händler daheim, welcher mir vielmals empfohlen wurde. Für Bulls Räder müsste ich etwas weiter fahren und würde sie nur in sehr großen Zweirad Centern bekommen.

Meine Frage lautet nun, ob ihr mir irgendwelche Tips oder Empfehlungen basierend auf diesen Informationen geben könntet, oder Erfahrungen mit einem dieser Räder habt.

Liebe Grüße,

Eva


----------



## 4mate (5. Mai 2014)

http://www.cube.eu/bikes/woman-like-series/access-wls/access-wls-sl-27529/

http://www.bulls.de/bikes/show/aminga/

Ersteres. Das Bulls Amiga hat eine sehr große Überstandhöhe
und ein kleiner Händler um die Ecke ist einem großen Center
in der Ferne allemal vorzuziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iff (5. Mai 2014)

Viele Dank zunächst für die schnelle Antwort. Das Cube war auch mein Favorit. Meine nächste (typische Einsteiger-) Frage zielt auf die Rahmengröße ab. Ich weiß, dass ich mich in erster Linie wohlfühlen muss beim Fahren, allerdings fällt mir bei einer Probefahrt schwer zu entscheiden, was mir eher zusagt. Laut diversen Tabellen die man so findet müsste ich meiner SL (ca. 79) nach auf 17" zurückgreifen. Meiner Körpergröße nach (1,63m) wären jedoch 15" absolut ausreichend. Ich bin mir sehr unsicher wofür ich mich entscheiden sollte :/


----------



## veloliesel (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe mir das cube gekauft in 19 zoll und 29er Bereifung. Ich bin selber nur 1,60m.
Ich habe es beim Händler stehen sehen, bin es Probe gefahren und es ist genau MEIN Bike!! Auch wenn die "Zahlen" des Bikes nicht zu meiner Größe paßt. Es rollt super, Gelände wie Straße...ich fühle mich durch die großen Räder sehr sicher. 
Ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen, bin selber noch Neuling.

Gruß


----------



## 4mate (5. Mai 2014)

Iff schrieb:


> Viele Dank zunächst für die schnelle Antwort. Das Cube war auch mein Favorit. Meine nächste (typische Einsteiger-) Frage zielt auf die Rahmengröße ab. Ich weiß, dass ich mich in erster Linie wohlfühlen muss beim Fahren, allerdings fällt mir bei einer Probefahrt schwer zu entscheiden, was mir eher zusagt. Laut diversen Tabellen die man so findet müsste ich meiner SL (ca. 79) nach auf 17" zurückgreifen. Meiner Körpergröße nach (1,63m) wären jedoch 15" absolut ausreichend. Ich bin mir sehr unsicher wofür ich mich entscheiden sollte :/


Auf keinen Fall für einen zu großen Rahmen. 
Wie man hier öfters lesen kann, machen diese Erkenntnis 
etliche Anfänger nach einiger Zeit mit dem ersten MTB.
17" hat eine Oberrohrlänge von 580mm, das wäre 'meine' perfekte Länge - bei 179cm Körpergröße...


Wenn der Händler 2 verschiedene Größen im Laden hat, einfach
noch mal oder noch 2 mal mit beiden Größen fahren um ein besseres 
Gefühl dafür zu erhalten. Es ist schwer, wenn alles komplett neu ist, 
das zu beurteilen und zu entscheiden


----------



## veloliesel (6. Mai 2014)

Mir erging es genauso wie dir....ich habe es dann so gemacht wie 4mate sagte....probe gefahren....ich fühle mich aber auf dem großen Bike wohler als auf dem kleinen...ich fahre damit hauptsächlich eine Mischung aus Straße/Feld/Wald....und da fühle ich mich mit dem großen cube besser als mit meinem kleinen Bike von Trek.

Gruß
veloliesel


----------



## Sickgirl (6. Mai 2014)

Und wieviel Platz hast du unterm Schritt hast du bei diesem Riesenrad?

Bin 1.62 und wuerde auf jedenfall das kleinere Rad nehmen

Gesendet von meinem GT-S7500 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## scylla (6. Mai 2014)

veloliesel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mir das cube gekauft in 19 zoll und 29er Bereifung. Ich bin selber nur 1,60m.
> Ich habe es beim Händler stehen sehen, bin es Probe gefahren und es ist genau MEIN Bike!! Auch wenn die "Zahlen" des Bikes nicht zu meiner Größe paßt. Es rollt super, Gelände wie Straße...ich fühle mich durch die großen Räder sehr sicher.
> Ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen, bin selber noch Neuling.
> ...




Viiiiel zu groß! Den Fehler machen viele Anfänger, hab ich auch gemacht. Länge läuft (d.h. fühlt sich erst mal stabil und "sicher" an), und bei den ersten Fahrversuchen auf Feldwegen stört die viel zu geringe Freiheit im Schritt erst mal nicht viel. Gibt sich dann irgendwann von alleine, wenn man auf Trails geht und ständig blaue Flecke im Schritt hat, bzw. das Rad nicht mehr richtig unter Kontrolle hat, weil man den Sattel nur wenige cm absenken kann. Dann kommt doch recht schnell was kleineres, sagt meine Glaskugel (und die Erfahrung).
Man kann den Anfängerfehler aber auch auslassen  und bei knappen 160cm Körpergröße den 15'' Rahmen nehmen, der dann vielleicht etwas länger Spaß macht.
Ich bin bei 170cm Körpergröße bei 16'' Rahmen (ca. 400mm Sitzrohr und 570-580mm Oberrohr) gelandet.


----------



## Iff (6. Mai 2014)

Danke für die vielen Antworten. Ich habe mich jetzt für das Cube Access WLS SL 15" in der Vorjahresversion entschieden und hoffe dann demnächst weiter in den Tiefen dieses Forums aktiv zu sein!


----------



## veloliesel (6. Mai 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Viiiiel zu groß! Den Fehler machen viele Anfänger, hab ich auch gemacht. Länge läuft (d.h. fühlt sich erst mal stabil und "sicher" an), und bei den ersten Fahrversuchen auf Feldwegen stört die viel zu geringe Freiheit im Schritt erst mal nicht viel. Gibt sich dann irgendwann von alleine, wenn man auf Trails geht und ständig blaue Flecke im Schritt hat, bzw. das Rad nicht mehr richtig unter Kontrolle hat, weil man den Sattel nur wenige cm absenken kann. Dann kommt doch recht schnell was kleineres, sagt meine Glaskugel (und die Erfahrung).
> Man kann den Anfängerfehler aber auch auslassen  und bei knappen 160cm Körpergröße den 15'' Rahmen nehmen, der dann vielleicht etwas länger Spaß macht.
> Ich bin bei 170cm Körpergröße bei 16'' Rahmen (ca. 400mm Sitzrohr und 570-580mm Oberrohr) gelandet.



Ich habe mich verschrieben....es ist ein 17 zoll cube......trotzdem genau richtig für mich...und dort, wo ich vorwiegend unterwegs sein werde, nämlich Wald/Feld ist es genau das richtige......wir haben noch ein bike von Trek, 15,5 zoll und darauf fühlte ich mich nicht so wohl wie auf dem cube.....allerdings bin ich auch eher der schisser und werde es eher ruhiger angehen lassen....

Gruß


----------

